# MaraX problem



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

My machine seems to have developed a fault this evening. Machine was at the temperature working since around 7AM. I switched it off at 3PM and drained the boiler as I do every 6 weeks. Turned back on, boiler refilled without any issues so left machine idling. Had a coffee around 4:30 followed up by a weekly water back flush. Switched machine off, removed shower screen to carry out weekly clean of all the baskets etc. About 6PM put everything back together and switched back on. As it started getting to temperature a drip and steam started to appear with a boiling like sound and did not go away. Left it on and after about an hour machine was idling as normal at about 0.5bar. 
prepared a coffee, steamed milk and it continued. Turned it off and it continued for about 20 minutes the stopped. Turn machine back on and heard the boiler refilling followed by the same issue. Any ideas ?

https://youtube.com/shorts/MF3U7CilNy4?feature=share


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@prezes Drip from where, steam from where?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@DavecUK it's coming from just above the drip tray - opv discharge if I am thinking correctly ? Sorry it's not very clear on the video


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

prezes said:


> @DavecUK it's coming from just above the drip tray - opv discharge if I am thinking correctly ? Sorry it's not very clear on the video


 Not OPV. That's most likely a damaged vacuum breaker, or semi stuck. It could equally be a damaged safety valve, although that's unlikely.

beet thing you can do is to take the top of your machine off and see where that's coming from.

What's your water like? Have you tilted the machine on its side or something similar?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam I've taken the top off but couldn't see anything. I'll need to take sides off as well if it won't stop. Left it off from now and unplugged.

using ashbeck water.

not tilted the machine or anything like that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you done the modification to reroute expansion valve water back to the pump or tank?

Start it with the top off and see which boiler fitting (if any) from the service boiler is leaking, you should be able to see it, or feel with tube is getting hot.

It could simply be a sticky, gummed up vacuum breaker...how old is it?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

prezes said:


> @MediumRoastSteam I've taken the top off but couldn't see anything. I'll need to take sides off as well if it won't stop. Left it off from now and unplugged.
> 
> using ashbeck water.
> 
> not tilted the machine or anything like that.


 Top off should be fine. Check whether that's coming from the safety valve or vacuum breaker. They both have silicone hoses which takes any water to the drip tray.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@DavecUK @MediumRoastSteamyes I've done the mod to reroute to the pump. it's under 4 months old - the manufacturing date is January 2021. 
could you help with a photo marked what should I look at please ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@prezes


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@DavecUK thanks a lot


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

prezes said:


> @DavecUK @MediumRoastSteamyes I've done the mod to reroute to the pump. it's under 4 months old - the manufacturing date is January 2021.
> could you help with a photo marked what should I look at please ?







at 7'20"


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Removed the top cover and warming up again.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@DavecUK@MediumRoastSteam

ok so started again as it warmed up:

https://youtube.com/shorts/EGOUlY1tWO0?feature=share


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@prezes The tube on the right seems bent. Make sure it's not.

Is one of them hot? Can you see steam/water though?

you need to find where that hissing is coming from.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam The left one is hot and water is visible inside sort of bubbling away on the bottom where it's connected to the boiler.

Also noticed the right one is slightly bent although this one isn't hot as the other one and no water visible


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@prezes - I'll leave @DavecUK to advise here on the best solution. It could be some debris on the vacuum breaker which is not allowing it to shut off properly.

Worse case scenario a new one is a very straightforward replacement - but hopefully Dave can advice on the best course of action to repair it.

you could try to carefully undo the hose, and remove the vacum breaker, and clean it up.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam thank you for all your help it's very much appreciated.

@DavecUK have you got any ideas on the next step? I left it off last night and it is the same this morning.

I am also under impression the temperature is fluctuating more than normally between 0.5 and 1.5 bar. The group head thermometer was displaying 99 degrees after about 90 minutes since powering on this morning and down to 95 degrees. This was in temperature set to 1 in coffee mode. 
saying that I might be wrong as I've not been paying that much attention to it previously


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@prezes - the vacuum breaker is a rather simple device. It's relatively easy to remove and put it back. The part splits in to, and inside it has a little plunger type of thing. It might be that there are some debris there preventing it from shutting.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam thank you. I'll give it a go when it cools down. Removed the case and can't see any obvious leaks inside


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

prezes said:


> @MediumRoastSteam thank you. I'll give it a go when it cools down. Removed the case and can't see any obvious leaks inside


 Just remove that hose really carefully, take your time, otherwise it will break. And when you put the vacuum breaker back onto the boiler, if I remember correctly, to wrap a couple (or 4, can't remember) turns of PTFE on the thread.

Don't try lubricating the seals or anything: once I did that, on my la Pavoni, and it started to stick! 😂😂😂😂 🤦‍♂️

good luck, and let us know what you find.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@prezes - some resources:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54226-vacuum-breaker-not-sealing-one-off-events/?do=embed&comment=779237&embedComment=779237&embedDo=findCommenthttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44423-help-with-anti-vac-valve-removal/?do=embedhttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52011-dripping-bianca/page/3/?do=embed


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam thank you very much for alL your help with this.

managed to remove and refit the vacuum breaker and the machine is idling now for about 40 Minutes without any issues. 
there was a bit of residue on the washer.

It makes me wonder how as I've only been using ashbeck water and its few months old. The only thing that springs into mind is I got it second hand but first owner used it for a week so might have been filled with tap water.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@prezes - always happy to help! And the good thing is that's such a simple fix. And now you know more about your machine and how it works. Win win win!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@prezes There is more in water than limescale, which I why I use RO, remove everything and put back only what I want. I pretty much never get vacuum breakers failing.

If an when you vac breaker fails due to old age, simply replace it with a memory metal breaker...much better.


----------

